# Stardust Eyeshadow



## Christina983 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sephora: Urban Decay Stardust Eyeshadow: Eyeshadow

these look intresting- anyone try them out yet?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 5, 2010)

Not yet but I do plan on getting some!


----------



## Curly1908 (Jan 7, 2010)

From Sephora's website:
*"with 40% more glitter than the most sparkly shadows from Urban Decay!"*

I read that as "fall-out city".


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 7, 2010)

yeah, UD shadows with glitter in just make me look like a glitter bomb went off on my face, if the glitter is really fine, and doesnt fall out, im all for it, but urban decay ones always make a mess for me


----------



## dxgirly (Jan 15, 2010)

I bought 54, Atmosphere, and Griffith. Got them in the mail yesterday. I haven't actually worn them yet, but just swatching them on my arm, they are SO sheer! Even with the bright colors that I got. I seriously thought the colors were going to be much bolder. Lots of glitter though, they're still very pretty.

I'm going to try foiling them today, so I'll let you know how that turns out. If anyone would like pics I can post those as well.


----------



## Christina983 (Jan 15, 2010)

i would love pics if you dont mind, my sephora didnt have them in stock yet..
thank u so much


----------



## dxgirly (Jan 15, 2010)

Sure here are some pics. (Please ignore the gross eyebrow. I got some makeup in it while it was still healing and now it's crusting like crazy. My piercer says it's not infected but idk.)

54:






Atmosphere:





Griffith:






All three used:











I foiled and had to really pack it on to get this much color. The glitter in it is VERY fine and they're a great texture. Very little fallout if any at all. (I might have some under my eye just because I'm sloppy, none on my cheeks).  Overall I think they're pretty and worth the $20


----------



## Christina983 (Jan 16, 2010)

thank u so much for the photos! im so excited to get them now


----------



## dxgirly (Jan 16, 2010)

you're welcome!


----------



## jad3 (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice! Great that UD has worked on its fallout issues. The packaging looks a little cheap though...


----------



## gabi03 (Jan 19, 2010)

Those swatches look great but $20?...sigh. But its good to know that UD does glitter with no fallout now


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 24, 2010)

I read that you need to apply the Stardust shadows with your finger or with a sponge applicator to get the best coverage; otherwise they are sheer.

I haven't picked any up yet; I'm waiting until I have a chance to go to Ulta (which requires an out-of-town trip) to check them out in person. I love, love, love the idea of a glittery shadow without fall out, but at $20 a pop, I need to be choosy about which color I buy.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 24, 2010)

^Yeah that's what I have been hearing too, I'm def waiting till I find these in Sephora or Ulta before I buy them! I need to see what they look like for myself


----------



## Allybcd (Jan 25, 2010)

They look pretty, but I'm not a huge fan of sheer eyeshadow.  I like it to be really pigmented.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 25, 2010)

^Me neither I like color darn it! lol


----------



## Christina983 (Jan 30, 2010)

ugh went to 2 sephoras today- neither have them in stock yet!!


----------



## Meisje (Jan 30, 2010)

From an aesthetic standpoint --- I'm really surprised in the packaging. UD is known for it's amazing branding and those just look sad.


----------



## candycane80 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have 2 of these, they are sheer and look the best maybe layered over another color to add sparkle. The fallout is minimal, they are best applied with a wet applicator. Hope this helps anyone interested!


----------



## hairbands4ever (Feb 7, 2010)

I got Bobby Dazzle, used it once and returned it. On its own it was more sparkle than anything else (which I guess is to be expected given its name and description). It may look nice layered on top of a matte shadow for evening, but for the very rare occasion that I may do that, it's not worth my $20. Dxgirly, I do agree with you - the texture is easy to work with. I like your e/s look in the pics!


----------



## astronaut (Feb 17, 2010)

I have Diamond Dog and Void. Love love love! They are so sparkly and pretty. Perfect for going out!


----------



## Shypo (Feb 22, 2010)

I got Space Cowboy and Bobby Dazzle - I LOVE them!  Space Cowboy looks a bit taupey in the pan, but comes out more pinky/peach and the glitter isn't chunky at all.  No fallout.  It is SO pretty!

I agree with others that if you want more opacity you need to use a sponge applicator or use it wet, but it's just as pretty layered over other shadows, or as a blending shadow to give that nice reflective quality to your eye.

I may check out a couple of other colors -


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Allybcd* 

 
_They look pretty, but I'm not a huge fan of sheer eyeshadow. I like it to be really pigmented._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_^Me neither I like color darn it! lol_

 






 I prefer strong pigment in my shadows.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Feb 22, 2010)

I finally got to see these the other day. They are very very pretty! I would agree they would be best wet for maximum color but even dry they aren't bad, but I would use a sponge tip with them or your finger if you can work it that way. I will def be picking some of these up soon! I'm holding out for a friends and family sale.


----------



## soveryfabulous (Feb 25, 2010)

From swatches I've seen, it seems like there isn't much colour pay off, just a lot of glitter!


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 13, 2010)

I just bought Diamond Dog a week ago, and I tried it out today. Its sheer when applied dry, and very sparkly. I tried it after getting my brush damp with Fix+ and applied over my beige-ing shadestick and I love the color!


----------



## StilettoXOXO (Oct 18, 2010)

Atmosphere is my fav~ It's a gorgeous tropical blue sparkley shade. It is sheer but it looks beautiful over other shadows and liner. I love it over black and brown, you get the prettiest sparkley effect.


----------

